# Bases 30.000.000 Emails - 5$



## Emails (Apr 13, 2005)

Cost - 5$ ( 5 wmz )
Webmoney: Z593668436151
E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Ok I say we ban him.

RC


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

I already clicked the little black button...


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Looks like another hit and run. At least they are getting them into the correct area on the board. chit chat.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

man you can only vote once to ban someone


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

I voted


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

i didnt get what he was saying.....  what was he saying?


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

I suspect he's trying to sell us databases of email addresses that we can use to spam people.

Well, I actually think he's trying to scam us into giving him money whether the email addresses he's offering to sell are real or not.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

oh! i get it.....***voted to ban***


----------



## atltk (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey, anyone want to send me 5 bucks :mrgreen: ?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

i see advertisements on other boards all the time


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Thats why we need to keep them off of here. Make this board different.


----------



## Ron the handyman (Jan 18, 2005)

*[fade:6e79c6894f][blur:6e79c6894f]AMEN[/blur:6e79c6894f][/fade:6e79c6894f]*


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

The yahoo boards are the worst for spam.


----------

